# Driving alone with a provisional



## LouisCribben (18 Nov 2009)

I had the following conversation with my Father

Me : It's highly illegal to drive with a provisional licence in Ireland if you are alone, there is a fine of a 1000, and it invalidates your insurance.

Dad : That's rubbish, a lot of people are doing it (he names 5 people, most of them over the age of 60). I've never seen a single person reported in the local newspaper for driving alone with a provisional, and it does not invalidate your insurance. (Note: Where my Dad lives, the local newspaper reports all motoring fines given in court)

Me: I heard that thousands of Irish people have been fined for this specific offence

Dad: You are talking rubbish........

(end of conversation)



Is the law enforced, what's the fine, how many have been caught, does it invalidate your insurance ?

One thing I know is that in UK, it is definitely NOT tolerated, everybody knows that driving alonne with a provisional is something that you just don't do.


----------



## Mpsox (18 Nov 2009)

Yes, the law is enforced, I live in Carlow and hardly a week goes by when you won't see a case reported in the local paper of someone being fined for driving alone on a prov license


----------



## Papercut (18 Nov 2009)

I heard on the radio recently that the last Provisional Licences that were issued have all now expired, so it's all Learner Permits now. Anyway, it used be that you could drive alone on an old Provisional if you were on your second one, & there was much confusion over driving alone on your third. Now, it is illegal to drive alone on any Learner Permit, but your insurance is still valid in most cases.

[broken link removed]


----------



## LouisCribben (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks

The link to the Irish Independent makes it clear, you are covered unless there is a clause in your policy to tell you that you are not covered.

It also says that drunk drivers are covered. I wonder are drunk drivers insured comprehensively, or just third party ?


----------



## Papercut (18 Nov 2009)

Good question - I also wonder what the consequences (if any) would be if the passenger with the full licence was drunk even if the learner driver was sober


----------



## Sol28 (18 Nov 2009)

Papercut said:


> Good question - I also wonder what the consequences (if any) would be if the passenger with the full licence was drunk even if the learner driver was sober


 
I think the full licenced person is the person in charge of the vehicle - so can be done for drunk in charge of a vehicle (I heard you dont have to be driving to be done. If you decide to sleep in the car with a few drinks in you, you can be done for drunk in charge of the vehicle - engine doesnt have to be on - as long as you have the keys its sufficient).


----------



## packard (18 Nov 2009)

As far as i know, could have changed since, but you can drive on your own when you hold your second provisional, but you must have a qualified person with you when you hold your first and last provisional. Seems silly but i think that's the deal.


----------



## LouisCribben (18 Nov 2009)

packard said:


> As far as i know, could have changed since, but you can drive on your own when you hold your second provisional, but you must have a qualified person with you when you hold your first and last provisional. Seems silly but i think that's the deal.


 
It has changed Packard. What you said is the way it used to be, but it changed 2 or 3 years ago. If you drive now on a learner permit, you are breaking the law.


----------



## mystry4all (18 Nov 2009)

If a provisional license expires now then the tax office is still renewing it? Not asking for myself...I have a full...


----------

